# Periferiche associate ai file nella dir /dev [Risolto]

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... vorrei sapere come posso fare a vedere le varie periferiche associate ai device presenti nella directory /dev... ho il modem md-@ della 3 usb ma nn riesco a capire a quale file lo associa linux...Last edited by ReDirEct__ on Tue Mar 18, 2008 12:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HoX

[soluzione brutta]

1- stacca il modem

2- ls /dev >> ~/senzaModem

3- attacca il modem e aspetta qualche secondo

4- ls /dev >> ~/conModem

5- diff ~/senzaModem ~/conModem

[/soluzione brutta]

----------

## Scen

Se colleghi la periferica a sistema avviato, prova a vedere i messaggi del kernel tramite

```

dmesg

```

dovresti vedere come viene mappato.

----------

## djinnZ

lsusb

----------

## ReDirEct__

ho già provato con dmesg e lsusb ma nn mi danno info sul file a cui associa il dispositivo... ora provo con il metodo di HoX e fo sapere... tnx

----------

## ReDirEct__

ma il comando diff mi dal'output in console o me lo mette in qualche file?

Nn mi da niente in output... significa che nn c'è differenza con e senza modem attacato?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> ma il comando diff mi dal'output in console o me lo mette in qualche file?
> 
> Nn mi da niente in output... significa che nn c'è differenza con e senza modem attacato?

 

se non ti da nulla in output non ci sone differenze tra i due file... 

ciauz

----------

## HoX

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   ma il comando diff mi dal'output in console o me lo mette in qualche file?
> 
> Nn mi da niente in output... significa che nn c'è differenza con e senza modem attacato? 
> 
> se non ti da nulla in output non ci sone differenze tra i due file... 
> ...

 

E di conseguenza il tuo modem non finisce in dev. Dovresti provare a crearti una regola ad hoc per udev (ammesso che tu usi udev)

----------

## ReDirEct__

in etc c'è la dir di udev ma nn so se lo usi effettivamente... penso di si... cm potrei fa sta regola... sono un pò digiuno per quanto riguarda udev... e sinceramente nn ho manco tanto capito come si comporta la periferica na volta attaccata... ora vi spiego... in sostanza quando attacco il modem questo appare nel gestore delle connessioni dell'eeepc ma nella gui appare tra le perferiche lan... nn so propri dove sbattere la testa...

----------

## HoX

posta il risultato di questi comandi:

lsusb -v #con il modem attaccato

dmesg | tail #questo subito dopo aver attaccato il modem

----------

## ReDirEct__

Il comando tile sull'eee pc nn funge.. ti posto lsusb e dmesg

lsusb 

```

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21.4-eeepc uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21.4-eeepc uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0951:1606 Kingston Technology 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0951 Kingston Technology

  idProduct          0x1606 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 ENE

  iProduct                2 UB6225

  iSerial                 4 146030377350

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              498mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21.4-eeepc ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.7

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21.4-eeepc uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05c6:6000 Qualcomm, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x05c6 Qualcomm, Inc.

  idProduct          0x6000 

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 H3G , Incorporated

  iProduct                2 H3G USB HSDPA Modem

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           85

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              3 Data Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval             128

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              3 Data Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              3 Data Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x85  EP 5 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x05  EP 5 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.21.4-eeepc uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0103 power enable connect

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

dmesg

```
698]   MEM window: f8000000-fbefffff

[    8.031707]   PREFETCH window: f0000000-f6ffffff

[    8.031715] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

[    8.031718]   IO window: disabled.

[    8.031726]   MEM window: disabled.

[    8.031732]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[    8.032559] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

[    8.032566] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

[    8.032573] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    8.032588] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

[    8.033312] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

[    8.033318] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    8.033325] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    8.033338] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

[    8.034059] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

[    8.034065] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    8.034072] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    8.034084] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

[    8.034101] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

[    8.034147] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    8.130325] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    8.130404] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    8.130650] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    8.130792] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    8.130799] TCP reno registered

[    8.160516] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[    8.212063] Freeing initrd memory: 247k freed

[    8.212838] Registering unionfs 2.0

[    8.212912] io scheduler noop registered

[    8.212918] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    8.213301] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

[    8.213358] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    8.213365] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

[    8.213439] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

[    8.213551] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

[    8.213606] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    8.213613] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

[    8.213671] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

[    8.213786] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

[    8.213841] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    8.213848] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

[    8.213906] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

[    8.214203] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0080000, using 1200k, total 7872k

[    8.214212] vesafb: mode is 640x480x16, linelength=1280, pages=12

[    8.214219] vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

[    8.214224] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    8.214232] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    8.228449] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

[    8.242365] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    8.358827] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

[    8.358910] agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

[    8.359221] agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

[    8.387369] agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    8.387435] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    8.387474] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    8.387606] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

[    8.388513] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

[    8.388982] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[    8.389295] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    8.389301] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    8.389490] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.10ac1

[    8.389502] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    8.390482] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 7

[    8.390490] PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

[    8.390498] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

[    8.390532] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

[    8.390624] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x0001ffa0 irq 14

[    8.390671] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x0001ffa8 irq 15

[    8.390700] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    8.561206] ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x000101f7

[    8.561245] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    8.740495] ata2.00: ATA-4: SILICONMOTION SM223AC, , max UDMA/66

[    8.740502] ata2.00: 7815024 sectors, multi 0: LBA 

[    8.760487] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    8.760678] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SILICONMOTION SM n/a  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    8.760845] SCSI device sda: 7815024 512-byte hdwr sectors (4001 MB)

[    8.760866] sda: Write Protect is off

[    8.760871] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    8.760898] SCSI device sda: write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    8.760984] SCSI device sda: 7815024 512-byte hdwr sectors (4001 MB)

[    8.761000] sda: Write Protect is off

[    8.761005] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    8.761030] SCSI device sda: write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    8.761038]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    8.761719] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[    8.761961] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    8.779062] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    8.779073] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    8.779326] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    8.805239] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

[    8.815718] TCP cubic registered

[    8.815751] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    8.815760] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    8.815772] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    8.816101] Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

[    9.377242] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.5, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xa04751/0xa00000

[    9.468784] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

[   10.319499] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   10.320537] EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

[   10.320543] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

[   10.433856] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   10.678160] Generic RTC Driver v1.07

[   16.263835] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[   16.263879] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

[   16.839190] jack present = 0 0

[   16.939916] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (off-line)

[   17.212256] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[   17.226504] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

[   17.226519] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[   17.238456] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input2

[   17.238510] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[   17.238729] input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input3

[   17.238754] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[   17.238837] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

[   17.238880] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[   17.238964] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

[   17.239006] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[   17.373153] eeepc_hotk: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

[   17.373781] Asus EEEPC HOTKEY

[   17.374104] [eeepc hotk] Hotkey init flags 0x41.

[   17.375674] [eeepc hotk] Get control methods supported : 0x101711

[   17.389214] fuse init (API version 7.8)

[   17.415927] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   17.415972] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   17.416012] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   17.497913] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   17.497923] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   17.529025] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[   17.530065] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 3

[   17.530074] PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

[   17.530082] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

[   17.530104] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

[   17.530112] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   17.530692] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   17.530736] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 3, io base 0x0000e400

[   17.530972] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   17.531034] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   17.531049] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   17.639448] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

[   17.639471] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

[   17.639480] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   17.639523] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   17.639563] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 7, io base 0x0000e480

[   17.639766] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   17.639819] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   17.639832] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    9.980000] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

[   10.030000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[   10.030000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

[   10.030000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[   10.030000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   10.030000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000e800

[   10.030000] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   10.030000] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   10.030000] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   10.140000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[   10.140000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

[   10.140000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[   10.140000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   10.140000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 5, io base 0x0000e880

[   10.140000] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   10.140000] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   10.140000] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   10.340000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

[   10.340000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

[   10.340000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[   10.340000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[   10.340000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[   10.340000] PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

[   10.340000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 3, io mem 0xf7eb7c00

[   10.340000] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   10.350000] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   10.350000] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   10.350000] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   10.380000] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -64838164 ns)

[   10.530000] Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Network Driver - version 1.0.40.4

[   10.530000] Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

[   10.530000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[   10.530000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

[   10.740000] usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   10.820000] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[   10.850000] pciehp: HPC vendor_id 8086 device_id 2660 ss_vid 0 ss_did 0

[   10.860000] Load service driver hpdriver on pcie device 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02

[   10.860000] pciehp: HPC vendor_id 8086 device_id 2662 ss_vid 0 ss_did 0

[   10.860000] Load service driver hpdriver on pcie device 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02

[   10.860000] pciehp: HPC vendor_id 8086 device_id 2664 ss_vid 0 ss_did 0

[   10.860000] Load service driver hpdriver on pcie device 0000:00:1c.2:pcie02

[   10.860000] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   10.880000] ath_hal: 0.9.17.1 (AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

[   10.890000] usb 5-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   10.890000] ath_dfs: Version 2.0.0

[   10.890000] Copyright (c) 2005-2006 Atheros Communications, Inc. All Rights Reserved

[   10.930000] wlan: 0.8.4.2 (Atheros/multi-bss)

[   10.930000] ath_rate_atheros: no version for "ath_hal_getuptime" found: kernel tainted.

[   10.930000] ath_rate_atheros: Version 2.0.1

[   10.930000] Copyright (c) 2001-2004 Atheros Communications, Inc, All Rights Reserved

[   10.940000] ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (Atheros/multi-bss)

[   10.940000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[   10.940000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

[   11.470000] wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

[   11.470000] wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

[   11.470000] wifi0: mac 14.2 phy 7.0 radio 10.2

[   11.470000] wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

[   11.470000] wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

[   11.470000] wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

[   11.470000] wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

[   11.470000] wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

[   11.470000] wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

[   11.470000] wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xfbef0000, irq=10

[   11.540000] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[   11.570000] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   11.570000] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[   11.570000] usb-storage: device found at 2

[   11.570000] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[   11.570000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   11.570000] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   16.570000] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB2.0   CardReader SD0   0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[   16.880000] SCSI device sdb: 1950720 512-byte hdwr sectors (999 MB)

[   16.890000] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   16.890000] sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[   16.890000] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

[   16.910000] SCSI device sdb: 1950720 512-byte hdwr sectors (999 MB)

[   16.910000] sdb: Write Protect is off

[   16.910000] sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[   16.910000] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

[   16.910000]  sdb: sdb1

[   16.920000] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

[   16.940000] usb-storage: device scan complete

[   18.280000] FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

[   22.820000] hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode...

[   26.070000] p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

[   68.100000] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[   68.260000] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   69.240000] unhashed dentry being revalidated: .DCOPserver_asus-884936108__0

[   69.250000] unhashed dentry being revalidated: .DCOPserver_asus-884936108__0

[   69.250000] unhashed dentry being revalidated: .DCOPserver_asus-884936108__0

[  218.330000] ATL2: eth0 NIC Link is Up<10 Mbps Half Duplex>

[  263.900000] unhashed dentry being revalidated: .DCOPserver_asus-884936108__0

[  263.910000] unhashed dentry being revalidated: .DCOPserver_asus-884936108__0

[  263.910000] unhashed dentry being revalidated: .DCOPserver_asus-884936108__0

[ 1695.260000] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

[ 1716.930000] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[ 1717.090000] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 4692.840000] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

[ 4702.880000] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

[ 4703.040000] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

non so come formattre in modo da avere la barra scorrevole a destra tipo spoiler per nn rendere il post troppo lungo e illegibile... se mi dite come si fa edito subito...

----------

## crisandbea

il modem ti viene riconosciuto come vedi dal tuo lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05c6:6000 Qualcomm, Inc.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x05c6 Qualcomm, Inc.

  idProduct          0x6000

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 H3G , Incorporated

  iProduct                2 H3G USB HSDPA Modem

  (Bus Powered)

Etc................................

 
```

ora puoi fare :

```

Usare il driver --> usbserial

modprobe usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6000per verificare che tutto è andato a buon fine date il comando dmesg

che vi restitiurà una serie di righe tra cui queste: ... usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2 usb

1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice usbcore: registered new driver usbserial drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB

Serial support registered for generic

 usbserial_generic 1-2:1.0: generic converter detected usb 1-2: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usbserial_generic 1-2:1.1: generic converter detected usb 1-2: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB1

usbserial_generic 1-2:1.2: generic converter detected usb 1-2: generic converter now attached to ttyUSB2

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core ... in caso

contrario vorrà dire che il procedimento non è andato a buon fine, ripetete la precedura da capo (non si sa mai).

```

caricato il modem ora puoi usare wvdial per configurarlo e collegarti.

ciauz

----------

## ReDirEct__

ho già provato ma mi da un errore quando provo a caricare usbserial con product e vendor:

```
/home/user> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6000

FATAL: Error inserting usbserial (/lib/modules/2.6.21.4-eeepc/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg mi dice:

```
[ 6824.660000] usbserial: Unknown parameter `vendor'

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> ho già provato ma mi da un errore quando provo a caricare usbserial con product e vendor:
> 
> ```
> /home/user> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6000
> 
> ...

 

verifica se nel kernel hai inserito tale driver...

ciauz

----------

## ReDirEct__

scusa l'ignoranza... ma come faccio??

cmq se provo a caricarrlo senza i parametri il modulo me lo carica...

----------

## crisandbea

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> scusa l'ignoranza... ma come faccio??
> 
> cmq se provo a caricarrlo senza i parametri il modulo me lo carica...

 

allora lo hai inserito   :Smile:   , no lo avevi detto    :Smile: 

se lanci wvdialconf   che ti dice???

ciauz

----------

## ReDirEct__

si l'ho inserito senza i parametri vendor e product... se li specifico nn va... se lo carico con quei parametri dopo averlo caricato senza... nn dice niente...

```
Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3

Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?

Did you configure it properly with setserial?

Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wiki/?WvDial

If you still have problems, send mail to <wvdial-list@lists.nit.ca>.
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> si l'ho inserito senza i parametri vendor e product... se li specifico nn va... se lo carico con quei parametri dopo averlo caricato senza... nn dice niente...
> 
> ```
> Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.
> 
> ...

 

comunque dopo aver caricato quel modulo (che è il driver da usare) , se lanciando wvdialconf non te lo trova,

 prova ad editare a mano il file /etc/wvdial.conf ed inserisci queste righe:

```

 [Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

ISDN = off

Modem Type = Analog

Modem Baud = 460800

Init = AT+CPIN=xxxx

Init2 = ATX3

Init3 = AT+COPS?

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"ip","datacard.tre.it"

Phone = *99#

Dial Attempts = 1

Dial Command = ATM1L3DT

Ask Password = off

Password = tre

Username = tre

Auto Reconnect = off

Abort on Busy = off

Carrier Check = on

Check Def Route = on

Abort on No Dialtone = on

Stupid Mode = on

Idle Seconds = 0

Auto DNS = on 

(Dove xxxx è il pin della vostra SIM CARD, se hai disabilitato il pin puoi omettere la linea).

```

nel caso non funge, puoi provare con il driver airprime, sempre da configurare nel kernel, però se non ricordo male bisogna modificare anche il codice del modulo di airprime.

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

guarda l'output di dmesg dopo aver caricato il modulo, deve esserci qualcosa.

Altrimenti ricompila kernel e modulo e verifica che non ci siano parametri strani in conf.

----------

## ReDirEct__

allora la situazione è questa:

una volta attaccata la penna nn mi da molte informazioni in dmsg... tra l'altro, io ho già provato ad utilizzare quel file di configurazione per wvdial... il problema è che il device /dev/ttyUSB0 nn esiste... ho letto su un altro forum che il modem viene riconosciuto come un semplice dispositivo tty... ma nn so quale!!!

Per quanto riguarda airprime... non riesco a reperire i moduli del kernel per questa distro che c'è di serie sull'eee pc... manca anche il comando make... nei repo ufficiali mancano sia make che linux-sources...

----------

## HoX

crea un file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{product}=="H3G USB HSDPA Modem", NAME="modem"
> 
> 

 

e riavvia udevd... poi vedi se va...

----------

## ReDirEct__

cosa dovrei riprovare a fare di preciso dopo aver creato la regola? il caricamento del modulo continua a nn andare

----------

## HoX

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> cosa dovrei riprovare a fare di preciso dopo aver creato la regola? il caricamento del modulo continua a nn andare

 

modo semplice:

riavvi il computer, attacchi il modem e verifichi che ci sia con ls /dev/modem

----------

## ReDirEct__

 :Sad:  non c'è...

----------

## HoX

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

>  non c'è...

 

Allora i casi sono 2:

1- ho sbagliato la regola udev

2- non rileva il modem

ho notato che prima hai scritto "tile" anzichè "tail" come comando... controlla se effettivamente non ce l'hai e mandaci "dmesg | tail"

----------

## ReDirEct__

ops... vero errore mio... "tail" esiste  :Razz: ... della regola di udev ho fatto copia e incolla... e poi mi è parso di capire che cmq la periferica la riconosce....

----------

## HoX

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> ops... vero errore mio... "tail" esiste ... 

 

allora postaci il dmesg | tail

 *Quote:*   

> della regola di udev ho fatto copia e incolla... 

 

può essere che l'abbia sbagliata io...

----------

## ReDirEct__

```
 [ 2922.240000] Saving rdstate with cookie 1012 [0.1986410036]

[ 2922.240000] Saving rdstate with cookie 7 [1.2048]

[ 2922.240000] Saving rdstate with cookie 7 [1.2536]

[ 2922.310000] Saving rdstate with cookie 1013 [0.1986410036]

[ 2922.310000] Saving rdstate with cookie 8 [1.2048]

[ 2922.310000] Saving rdstate with cookie 8 [1.2536]

[ 2959.300000] usb 5-4: USB disconnect, address 4

[ 3341.200000] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

[ 3349.360000] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[ 3349.520000] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

il file è questo:

```
UBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{product}=="H3G USB HSDPA Modem", NAME="modem"
```

----------

## HoX

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> il file è questo:
> 
> ```
> UBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{product}=="H3G USB HSDPA Modem", NAME="modem"
> ```
> ...

 

Sembra che lo riconosca e la regola probabilmente l'ho sbagliata io. Cercati qualche tutorial su google e cerca di scriverti una regola udev che funzioni

----------

## ReDirEct__

ho spulciato in qualche tutorial per udev... ma neanche cambiando... sarà che nn ho capito molto bene, ma nn riesco a farlo andare... poi ancora nn ho capito perchè nn riesco a caricare il modulo usbserial con vendor e product... nelle altre regole di udev ci sono delle chiamate a modprobe usbserial con i parametri vendor e product... 

C'è gente che  riuscita a farlo andare sto modem, e si ritrova il device ttyACM0 senza aver fatto niente... ho provato anche a caricare il modulo cdc_acm manualmente... ma non va...

non c'è un modo per vedere che regola di udev usa il kernel al momento dell'inserimento della periferica?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> non riesco a reperire i moduli del kernel per questa distro che c'è di serie sull'eee pc...

 

Questo forum offre supporto alla distribuzione Gentoo, non a Xandros (che mi pare sia quella che stai utilizzando). Sei decisamente sul forum sbagliato.

----------

## ReDirEct__

Si scusa... è che la discussione era partita da tutt'altro argomento più generale... quindi fine OT... tra l'altro ho appena risolto levando xandros... 

ad ogni modo grazie per l'aiuto  :Very Happy: ...chiudo...

----------

